# rg6 confused!!



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, I just discovered that my whole house is wired with RG59 trash cable.....I know Belden makes a great cable and is high quality #1694A. But I have access to large qty's of Dayton cable #3106A for a few $$ less. However, I dont wanna cheat myself out of internet and/or HDTV picture quality. I have Charter cable company and I'm needing to change everything from the DROP. I have the HDTV set top box with On Demand, and a wireless internet modem. I live in a 3 bedroom 1350 sq ft home, each room will get one drop with the exception of the office which will get two (one for the modem). I'm currently using a PCT amplfier #PCTVC9U....All un-used ports will be termainated properly.
THE QUESTION: WHICH CABLE SHOULD I USE??? I've provided specs. on both for someone that knows how to read them.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The only thing I look for when I get RG6 cable is if it is solid copper. And both of these are. I say go with the one that will save you a few bucks.

Do you have to redo the whole house? Ouch!


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes....the whole house!!!! Lol

Thats what I thought was most important....and the sheilding. They seemed very compariable to me on the spec sheets. I'm sure the higher price is for the "BELDEN" name. Even the attenuation is very close especially since my runs are kinda short in distance. The longest one is about 120'......Do you think the amp'd/splitter is helping me or hurting me?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've used both and seen similar performance results. The main thing I look for or suggest looking for is the sweep test rating, as more bandwidth is being sent over coax these days, especially for MoCa applications.

I always recommend breaking out the cable modem before the amplifier as I have seen it hurt speed more than help almost every time.


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't seem to find the sweep test ratings for the Dayton cable...any idea how it rates?


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

Also my amp/splitter has a specific port for modem use. That should be good right?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Groovedawg said:


> Also my amp/splitter has a specific port for modem use. That should be good right?


Yes that should be ok, that has become more common on commercially available units but there are still plenty out there without that type of port.


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

Just in case anybody was wondering.....I called Dayton and they said their cable is swept tested to 3Ghz....while Belden is 4.5ghz. And really who knows if this is even true with either?? I'm running my Dayton cable and hope for the best. I know it's gonna out perform the RG59 thats in place now.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It may have a little less loss, but it is rare that rg59 is the big problem that it is often claimed to be. For long runs and complex distribution systems perhaps, but in most homes it just is not that big of an issue.


----------



## mr.chuckles (Jan 23, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> It may have a little less loss, but it is rare that rg59 is the big problem that it is often claimed to be. For long runs and complex distribution systems perhaps, but in most homes it just is not that big of an issue.


I agree. As long as the RG59 is "Tri" or "Quad" shielded with aluminum braid, it should be just fine in runs <100ft. That's where the hi-freq roll off starts to affect you. But if you have the RG59 with the copper braiding, that you can get rid of. 
Another thing is to make sure all your connectors are properly cut. Braid wrapped around the center conductor and hanging out the back of the connector , "scored" or "scratched" center conductors, poorly crimped (or compressed) connectors. All those will cause more issues than the RG59.


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

Why is it that you say alum braiding is better than copper braiding??


----------



## mr.chuckles (Jan 23, 2011)

Copper is really poor at shielding out unwanted interference.


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

So the Dayton wire I bought and refenced earlier in this post is junk?? It's copper sheilded.....


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Copper is not better nor worse with respect to shielding. The geometry and density of the braid is what determines the shielding. The foil with aluminum braids aids in shielding but contributes to greater loss.

The simple fact is that differences in coax are not the biggest problem in most installations. Certainly for long runs it is a serious matter, but there are many other factors that contribute to problems.


----------



## mr.chuckles (Jan 23, 2011)

I've found copper braid, single shield wiring to be a big headache. The problems I've dealt with it deal mainly with deal with SDV. But I will say the over installation quality of the cable is going to be more important. Tight, correctly prepared connectors, not gnashing or scoring the copper, not tearing the jacket, and not smashing the cable with romex staples are some good points to remember when running your wire.


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

FWIW I had some problems with Comcast internet reception a couple years back where I couldn't pick up an IP. The tech that came out to my house immediately pointed to the " RG59" our house is wired with that. He indicated he would recap the runs with weather tight compression fittings as opposed to the crimp style that was on there in an attempt to correct the issue.
When I came back out he was recapping the ones at the Comcast distribution point. I couldn't help but tell him, "look there, Comcast is feeding their customers with RG59". Needless to say he didn't have much to say about it then. Turned out my signal was to hot and they had to tone it back a bit....or so they said. They are getting ready to switch us to a completely new node with the current upgrades. I hope my cable still works! 

Good luck!


----------

